# Kody's lab results



## Nana52 (Apr 28, 2012)

Well, it's a bit of a puzzle. His alk phos is down to 495, was 1100 3 months ago, 6000 before that. It will never be completely normal as long as he's on the phenobarbital. His amylase is still normal, but his lipase is somewhat elevated (she didn't say exactly how much; I'll go by and get a copy for myself in a day or so). She has no real explanation for that, didn't seem overly concerned, and said as long as he's not symptomatic, not to worry about it. 

I didn't mention raw, being that I just started a few days ago, but maybe I should discuss it with her. I know she'll be totally against it, but if there's a possibility it could have bearing on the lipase elevation, I guess she needs to know.

What to do? What to do? I'm not sure if I'm capable of not worrying about it.


----------



## Nana52 (Apr 28, 2012)

Well, no one has had any comments or suggestions, so I guess I'm talking to myself. I've decided to try and see another vet Saturday (the only day I can have someone to drive me) for a "second opinion" ... not that I've actually had a first opinion. I have no idea what's going on, but even though he has no symptoms, something has to be causing his lipase to be abnormal, and I don't really want to wait around for him to start having symptoms. After seeing 2nd vet, I may at that point bite the bullet and seek a consultation with a nutritionist. I'm just too worried and insecure at this point to know if I'm feeding him right, raw, cooked, bones, no bones, veggies or not. I know for certain that I don't want to feed kibble, but other than that, I need some help.


----------



## werecatrising (Oct 15, 2010)

Why did Kody initially have blood work done? Did he have a pancreatitis?


----------



## Nana52 (Apr 28, 2012)

werecatrising said:


> Why did Kody initially have blood work done? Did he have a pancreatitis?


The initial blood work was done in March. He wasn't terribly sick, just "off his feed" for a couple of days and had vomited 2-3 times. I honestly thought it was some lingering affect to a dental cleaning and the doxycycline that had made him sick (so it was thought at the time) about 1-1/2 weeks earlier. Really the only reason for the lab work was because vet thought his phenobarbital dose was a bit high for a dog his size, and he was due for a drug level and liver testing because of the drug. We were both quite surprised when it came back with extremely high pancreatic enzymes, and that is when she diagnosed pancreatitis and said he'd need to be on a low-fat high-fiber (not sure what high fiber is supposed to do for him). He's been doing so great since recovering from the original "illness," not a single symptom of any kind, I was certain that his lab work was going to be completely normal. I'm just thrown completely off balance to learn his lipase is elevated again and she says "not to worry." Is it even possible for a doggie mom not to worry?


----------



## Liz (Sep 27, 2010)

The phenobarbital is probably the culprit as it can raise lipase levels. 

. Phenobarbital also stimulated lipoprotein lipase 

I wouldn't worry but I would be putting the little one on some Milk Thistle..


----------



## Nana52 (Apr 28, 2012)

Liz said:


> The phenobarbital is probably the culprit as it can raise lipase levels.
> 
> . Phenobarbital also stimulated lipoprotein lipase
> 
> I wouldn't worry but I would be putting the little one on some Milk Thistle..


Thanks, Liz. Funny you should mention that. I've made e-mail contact with a "nutritionist" at Purely Pets (ever heard of that?), who also stated "Phenobarbital cause elevated lipase levels, so I am sure that is the reason it is high." My only problem with that is, why was the level normal 90 days, while on phenobarb at even higher dose than now? 

Sadly, the nutritionist also said "Change the diet. He should NOT be on a grainless diet. These diets are great for most pets, but NOT for a seizure pet. Grains/carbohydrates feed the brain so you must incorporate some into the diet - I have attached a list of the best and worst foods. I do NOT recommend the grainless foods for seizure pets. I have also included some recipes." Seriously? Okay, I get that there's no definitive proof of a connection between grains and seizures, but I've read on several "natural pet" sites that there is a POSSIBLE connection, and that many dogs have significantly decreased seizures when grain is removed from their diet!!

I just got back from getting a copy of the lab to take to 2nd opinion vet on Saturday. She neglected to mention his triglycerides are also elevated. Oy vey.

P.S. I've been giving milk thistle 2 weeks on, 2 weeks off, which I was going for his liver. Didn't know it also had to do with pancreas. I'm so very confused!


----------



## werecatrising (Oct 15, 2010)

I would try not to worry. We don't generally see increased levels in animals on phenobarb, but coupled with the recent pancreatitis it is probably just taking longer for his numbers to come down. I agree with liz, something to support the liver is a good idea.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Can you post the blood test results in the bloodwork database here? Often what seems freaky really is not.

I can't imagine grains "being good for the brain" is a realistic view of carbs in the diet.

Several people here have reduced seizures with raw food even if they have not eliminated them.


----------



## Nana52 (Apr 28, 2012)

xellil said:


> Can you post the blood test results in the bloodwork database here? Often what seems freaky really is not.
> 
> I can't imagine grains "being good for the brain" is a realistic view of carbs in the diet.
> 
> Several people here have reduced seizures with raw food even if they have not eliminated them.


Yeah, grains for brains just doesn't sound reasonable to me. I'll see if I can figure out how to post his labs. Thanks to any and all.


----------



## Liz (Sep 27, 2010)

Nana,

Most vets do not understand nutrition. Here is something I take into account. If my dog is ill then his immune system is working hard to heal his body. If I add inappropriate foods into hid diet like grains, fruit and veg I am causing stress to his internal systems which in turn stresses the immune system. Dogs do fine on a raw diet when they have seizures and other issues because it is species appropriate and less taxing on the body. I want my dog to be able to use all his resources to get better not filter junk he doesn't need to eat. 

The milk thistle is great for his liver, I would definitely keep him on it. I would also add bovine colostrum for immune system boosting as well as repair of internal organs, systems and cleansing. 1/4 teaspoon per day or 1 capsule.  Give him time to adjust to raw and his blood work will get better.


----------



## Nana52 (Apr 28, 2012)

Liz, I'll look into the bovine stuff. Where do you recommend I get it? I'm definitely going to continue working toward lowering/if not eliminating the phenobarb. But I just can't wrap my head around this recurring pancreas thing. 

I was looking at something called Bio-Zyme "provides high potency pancreatic enzyme complex to support healthy digestion of fats, carbs, and proteins." As well as "Pancreas Booster" - 100% herbal formula containing bromelain, sweet fennel, goat's rue, gymnema, and papain. But I guess I should hold off on making any more big changes until I can maybe get a better answer about whether or not his pancreas is actually "damaged" from 2nd vet.

Sadly, I'm an idiot and can't figure out how to post lab results. Scanned them but they scanned as pdf file which is too big.


----------



## Nana52 (Apr 28, 2012)

Okay. I finally got lab results posted, though probably not much else can be said at this point. 

BTW, I mentioned my email conversation with nutritionist. Asked her what she thought about feeding raw. She replied "I do believe in raw feeding for pets, but not for seizure prone pets. They don’t seem to do well on it. Call me if you would like to order the Nupro YEAST FREE and the EpiPlus, or you can order online www.purelypets.com" 

So she says seizure dogs need grains and don't do well on raw. Isn't that just a fine kettle of fish. I simply can't win for losing.

I've been awake since 2:30 a.m. My head is just pounding, and my eyes are about to cross one another. I think it's time for a nap.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Nana52 said:


> Okay. I finally got lab results posted, though probably not much else can be said at this point.
> 
> BTW, I mentioned my email conversation with nutritionist. Asked her what she thought about feeding raw. She replied "I do believe in raw feeding for pets, but not for seizure prone pets. They don’t seem to do well on it. Call me if you would like to order the Nupro YEAST FREE and the EpiPlus, or you can order online www.purelypets.com"
> 
> ...


Nana she is SELLING that product. huge red flag. she's suggesting something to you she will make a profit on.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Go take a nap. I looked at your labs and I'm sure someone who knows is going to tell you that you are going in the right direction.


----------



## twoisplenty (Nov 12, 2008)

I just looked over those lab reports and can say that things have vastly improved. I would stick with what you are doing and retest in 4-6mths time.


----------



## Nana52 (Apr 28, 2012)

xellil said:


> Nana she is SELLING that product. huge red flag. she's suggesting something to you she will make a profit on.


Yeah, I get that. I have no problem not buying stuff, but I'm just flabbergasted about the whole "seizure dogs need grains" and "seizure dogs don't do well on raw." I mean, holy cow. That's the total opposite of anything and everything I've been reading for weeks. And believe you mean, I've read a s..t load of stuff these past few weeks! I'm pretty confused about a lot of things, but I'm 99.9% convinced there just can't be a good reason for giving dogs grains. Even if they tolerate it, how can they possibly NEED it?


----------



## Nana52 (Apr 28, 2012)

twoisplenty said:


> I just looked over those lab reports and can say that things have vastly improved. I would stick with what you are doing and retest in 4-6mths time.



So you wouldn't be at all (or very) concerned that the lipase is actually much higher than 90 days ago? I'm trying to comfort myself that if he truly had pancreatitis, the amylase would be elevated also. Not to mention, wouldn't he be SICK?

Okay. I've naggered you guys enough. For now. Thanks for any and all words of comfort and encouragement.


----------



## creek817 (Feb 18, 2012)

Jenn (tuckersmom) and I think a few others on here have seizure dogs, and as far as I know, raw has helped them IMMENSELY.

I have no experience with this stuff, or advice for you, but I can say that I fully believe raw is the best thing for pretty much every dog. It may need to be tweaked a bit for different dogs, if they have an allergy to a certain meat, or constipation issues like Snorkels, but I am 100% confident that it is the best thing when done properly.

We are here for moral support, if nothing else!


----------



## Nana52 (Apr 28, 2012)

The more I think about "grains/carbohydrates feed the brain so you must incorporate some into the diet" the more ludicrous it sounds! Since dogs aren't "designed" to eat grains, doesn't it put undue stress on the organs (liver, pancreas, etc) to digest, if indeed they can be digested? Right? At least that what I've gather from all my reading, although I may not have worded it quite right. In any case, I've no intention of loading him (either of them for that matter) on grains. I originally contacted this so-called nutritionist (whom I now think is maybe self-proclaimed and really only selling stuff) regarding the lipase elevation, and she kinda latched onto the phenobarb is the problem, gotta control his seizures, and never looked back. (In point of fact, he hasn't had a seizure since December '11, and specifically none since being grain-free for the past 5-6 months)

I've no doubt the medication could be at least partially to blame, except that he had completely normal levels 90 days ago, at which time he was on a slightly higher dose than he is currently (this was also after 30 days of Rx diet that was only 2% fat ... basically a can of corn, he pooped out pretty much all he took in and was hungry all the time!!). I'm lowering his medication dose little by little, oh, so, slowly, but that can't be the only problem, right?

So I'm a bit more calm now (didn't sleep but rested my head for a bit). I've read at a few sites that elevated amylase/lipase is not entirely diagnostic of pancreatitis in dogs (useless in cats), but that pancreatis lipase immunoreativity or a newer test called Spec cPL are much more useful in determining if indeed the pancreas is "sick." I got this directly from the Merck Veterinary Manual. I'm working on the assumption that they may have a clue. Or not. Anyone familiar when either of those tests?

Something else I'm wondering about, none of these tests were done fasting. The first one was done at the time he was ill when I took him in later in the day, but even for the repeat studies, nothing was said about fasting. Might this be a factor in the results? In addition, Kody had eaten a bony meal approximately 2 hours prior to the blood draw (chicken back, stripped of all skin and as much fat was humanly possible, but obviously a lot of bone). How much, if any, do you think that might have affected the level?

One more thing, given that he's new on raw and that there may or may not be a pancreas issue (it's my understanding that lipase is specifically related to the processing of fat??), what do some of you experts think about giving him digestive enzymes? At least for the short term? 

Last, but not least, at the present time, I'm not feeling overly inclined to ditch raw. He was only raw for 3 days prior to test (I should have stuck by my resolve to start AFTER testing, so as not to cloud any issues, but I got impatient), so I don't feel that in and of itself is a big factor.

Any and all comments and suggestions welcome. If you're tired of hearing about it and would like me to just go away, you're welcome to express that as well.

I sure would like to win the lottery soon. First thing I'm gonna do is buy a big ole SUV and load my dogs up to move where there are some raw friendly, or even somewhat nutritional knowledgeable holistic vets. Yeah, right, that's gonna happen.


----------



## Liz (Sep 27, 2010)

Nana, bloodwork seems to make everyone a little crazy. Don't worry his numbers are not bad especially when you consider he is on medication. There are several dogs with seizures whose owners post on here I hope one come on soon to relieve your mind. Try to relax you are doing the best by your pups - there are very few illnesses/diseases etc that are not helped by a raw diet.


----------



## creek817 (Feb 18, 2012)

We are definitely not sick of hearing about it, nor do we want you to go away! We want to help you. I wish I knew more about it and could be more helpful :-/ Liz is a genius with this stuff though!


----------



## Nana52 (Apr 28, 2012)

Liz said:


> The milk thistle is great for his liver, I would definitely keep him on it. I would also add bovine colostrum for immune system boosting as well as repair of internal organs, systems and cleansing. 1/4 teaspoon per day or 1 capsule.  Give him time to adjust to raw and his blood work will get better.


I just ordered the colostrum (Jarrow Prime Life). Should I open the capsule and divide into 2 doses and 1 whole capsule daily? Will I give this from now on or until his lab values improve (please God)? What are you thoughts on digestive enzymes, at least for a while? 

Thanks for all your help. All of you.


----------



## werecatrising (Oct 15, 2010)

The hospital I work at runs the spec cpl test fairly often. Regular blood work can give you an indication of pancreatitis. That info coupled with symptoms is often used to make a diagnosis. The pancreatic test tells you for sure if the pancreas is involved and how bad it is. It is often used to monitor patients in recovery. It tells you if their values are returning to normal since it gives you a definite value. If symptoms are improving I don't think I'd worry about that test at this time.


----------



## Nana52 (Apr 28, 2012)

werecatrising said:


> The hospital I work at runs the spec cpl test fairly often. Regular blood work can give you an indication of pancreatitis. That info coupled with symptoms is often used to make a diagnosis. The pancreatic test tells you for sure if the pancreas is involved and how bad it is. It is often used to monitor patients in recovery. It tells you if their values are returning to normal since it gives you a definite value. If symptoms are improving I don't think I'd worry about that test at this time.


Thank you for that information. As a matter of fact, he has absolutely no symptoms. Since the original "mild" illness/abnormal lab work back in March, he hasn't missed a single meal (great appetite), has had no vomiting, no diarrhea, no bloating, not the slightest indication of abdominal pain. Given that he has no symptoms, the amylase is normal, and it's just the lipase that elevated, I'm going to make an effort to turn my alarm down just a notch.


----------



## Liz (Sep 27, 2010)

I would wait on a pro biotic. He will probably get all he needs from his food once he is fully transitioned and if not you can look at it then. The colostrum is really good and I would give one capsule a day - you can open it over his food or just give it to him until he is retested. I would also keep up the milk thistle for at least a month after he is off medication.


----------



## Nana52 (Apr 28, 2012)

Liz said:


> I would wait on a pro biotic. He will probably get all he needs from his food once he is fully transitioned and if not you can look at it then. The colostrum is really good and I would give one capsule a day - you can open it over his food or just give it to him until he is retested. I would also keep up the milk thistle for at least a month after he is off medication.


Thanks ever so. When I win the lottery, would you mind if I move close to where you live? As if!


----------



## Liz (Sep 27, 2010)

The more the merrier!


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

livers take a while to become affected by things.

you can assault a liver for so long until it decides no more assaults and then you see it in blood work.

nana, if a thing makes no sense.....then anything that follows doesn't make sense.

let me put this into perspective. i watch a lot of marketing for dog foods....and i'm noticing a trend for 'grain free' foods....seems to be the hot topic of the day.

i see that as dog food companies are putting their ears to the pulse and testing the barometer. so they are marketing grain free foods.

not because they care, but because research is now pointing to at least...the notion that dogs are not herbivores....the argument rages on as to whether or not they are omnivores or carnivores.

we do know one thing. every dog food company other than vegan, says meat, meat, meat....protein....

quite a few are now saying no grain no grain.

in human terms, grains are killing the pancreas. not fat. grains. sugar. in turn, the pancreas turns to the liver and says, help me, help me....so the liver tries to adapt....

seizure meds, especially phenoparb, will raise liver enzymes....

the idea is to get the dog on a cleansing diet, raw food, no fruits or veggies to tax the pancreas, whatever liz says to give...we just got symbiotics bovine colostrum for bubba....from amazon. you can get it at vitacost too, i believe. maybe even a health food store. i like online shopping 

and i wish tuckersmom would come on....she has a dog who gets seizures for unknown reasons and raw helped her quite a bit.


----------



## Nana52 (Apr 28, 2012)

magicre said:


> livers take a while to become affected by things.
> 
> you can assault a liver for so long until it decides no more assaults and then you see it in blood work.
> 
> ...


Thanks for all the info. I have ordered the Jarrow colostrum from Amazon. Don't you love that place? 

As mentioned, he hasn't had a seizure since this past December and I've got him down to 3/4 tablet (down from 1-1/2) of phenobarbital a day. So seizures not even my biggest worry at the moment, but of course, still needs to get off the med. 

I'm just so puzzled by the rise in lipase even on low fat diet (no fruits, nor more than a tablespoon or 2 of veggies in a week's time, certainly much less than before all this started). I'm taking all the lab results to my former vet tomorrow. She's further away that I can normally get to, but she's quite good at listening to my concerns and answering my questions.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

livers are slow. damned slow organs. LOL

they can take up to a year to regenerate.....and whilst they are regenerating, they can throw out some crazy numbers.

you're in the process of changing things. at the moment, i would not necessarily go by those numbers. i'd make the changes you're making and then retest in four to six months. 

oh. and fire the consultant. grains for the brains. when you said that, i spit coffee at my computer, you made me laugh LOL


----------



## Nana52 (Apr 28, 2012)

magicre said:


> you're in the process of changing things. at the moment, i would not necessarily go by those numbers. i'd make the changes you're making and then retest in four to six months.
> 
> oh. and fire the consultant. grains for the brains. when you said that, i spit coffee at my computer, you made me laugh LOL


Trust me, she's "fired." Grains for brains, indeed. You should see the recipes she sent me. I wouldn't feed them to any dog, seizure prone or any other kind, yuck!


----------



## tuckersmom20 (Dec 12, 2010)

Im here!!! I had no idea this thread was here! Sooo sorry guys!

Let me start by saying, tucker is my 3.5 year old black lab.. He's been having seizures since he was 1.5 yrs old.
His vet flat out refused that Tucker's partial focal seizures were actually seizures... He wanted to wait till he had a grand mal.
So in that meantime, his neuro believes he's suffered irreversible brain damage.

So sept 17 2011.. 3 days before my birthday I got a frantic call on my way home from work from my bf (now ex).
Tucker had finally had a grand mal... Bittersweet moment.
Just means the damage has built up.
Prior to the gm, prior to pheno... Tucker had 4-5 (yes 5) partial focal seizures a week. 
Each partial lasted 8-12 hours. So in epilepsy terms... He was stuck in a partial cluster. That's where the brain damage comes from.

Now the food. 
Tuckers epilepsy did start while he was on raw... But by no means do I ever blame the diet.
Basically, at 1.5 years old... His body decided to start up the seizures that is caused by him carrying the epilepsy gene.
I tried so many things, I have researched till I sat on the living room floor bawling cause I jus wanted answers... I wanted tuck back.
It was then that I found the supplement Taurine.
For anyone who has an Epi... Try taurine in addition to the meds... Taurine helps to keep the brain and heart functioning... Which during a grand mal, the heart and brain are taxed so heavily.

Once I added Taurine (this was before meds were intro.. When he was having partials almost daily), tucker then went from 4-5 a week to 2.
Then we went from 2 a week to 1... Then to every two weeks... Then to 4 weeks.
When we ONCE got to 8 weeks.... It was 4 weeks later that he had his grand mal.

Anyway...I have tried a trial basis on kibble. I will never go back. Tucker was very uneasy, very anxious... And seized often.
When I came back to raw... We went back to 4 weeks seizure free.
Why?
The lady is selling stuff to you... Do not believe her about grains. She isn't the Epi queen; neither am I.. But my experience is all I can speak about.
Once I brought grains into tucks life... He seized often and back to 12 hours long. When I had Valium to stop his seizures... It took a full syringe... Tuck is a half syringe boy on raw.

Grains are not good for epi's, neither is rosemary.
I accidentally bought a treat that had rosemary in it once... 3 days later he seized after continued exposure.

For tuck he cannot under any circumstances have pork. If he has pork, later that night I can guarantee he will seize. 

Once tuck was put on pheno 2x a day 80 mg each.... I still wasn't getting great control.
He had break throughs... We would go 4 weeks free, then 2, then 4.
His post ictal is rough, he will sleep 3/4 of the next day.

It was after all this that I demanded to find a neuro.
We got referred to university of Guelph... Here in Ontario Canada.
It is here where we have the nicest and greatest neuro ever.

She explained that he has partial focal seizures.
She also believes strongly that he has the lab epilepsy gene, and that an MRI would not do anything but show nothing.
She also added in the med Zonisamide.
This drug... Tucker is still somewhat wobbly on his feet... But we have control.
We have made it to 7 weeks right when we started that drug, tucker has not made it that far since he was 2.
I live in Canada and zoni isn't FDA approved in canada, so I have it shipped from Arizona.
3 months of pills cost me 300$.

Anyway, don't give up on raw. Give it a bit.
Levels are out of whack in the beginning cause his body is changing...
Liver levels will go up if pheno dosage has increased, also please add in milk thistle.
If you are concerned, ask your vet for a liver bile test, this will tell you how healthy his liver is.

Also, my vet usually doesn't ask tuck to be fasted if he's taking levels before his last dose of the day.


----------



## Nana52 (Apr 28, 2012)

Thanks tuckersmom. Wow, compared to what you and Tucker have been through, Kody's seizures are a walk in the park. Well, maybe not a walk through the park; a dog having seizures, no matter what kind, is very upsetting. I don't really know what Kody's are. He was having them long before I got him and have no idea when they started or under what circumstances. They're not petit mal, not grand mal, somewhere in the middle is the best I can describe.

I had read elsewhere about the taurine, then all this pancreas stuff started happening and it kind of got put on the back burner, but I'll be looking into it further. I've ordered a book from Amazon called "Epilepsy: The Essential Guide to Natural Pet Care." Maybe I'll learn some new "tricks" there as well.

I've actually managed to decrease his phenobarbital to 3/4 of a 60 mg tablet, down from 1-1/2 tablets, and he's been totally grain free for 5-6 months (oh, dear, think I'm repeating myself....old people do that, ya know), and he hasn't had a "witnessed" seizure about 6 months. Of course, he could be seizing every Saturday when I go to the grocery store. 

I feel hopeful that with some positive dietary changes and some supplemental/herbal substitutions if needed for at least part of the PB, we'll be able to keep him under control, and maybe will help with the liver and pancreas issues as well.

Thanks ever so!


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

thank you, jennifer....


----------



## tuckersmom20 (Dec 12, 2010)

Nana52 said:


> Thanks tuckersmom. Wow, compared to what you and Tucker have been through, Kody's seizures are a walk in the park. Well, maybe not a walk through the park; a dog having seizures, no matter what kind, is very upsetting. I don't really know what Kody's are. He was having them long before I got him and have no idea when they started or under what circumstances. They're not petit mal, not grand mal, somewhere in the middle is the best I can describe.
> 
> I had read elsewhere about the taurine, then all this pancreas stuff started happening and it kind of got put on the back burner, but I'll be looking into it further. I've ordered a book from Amazon called "Epilepsy: The Essential Guide to Natural Pet Care." Maybe I'll learn some new "tricks" there as well.
> 
> ...


You're so welcome...

There is a resource group I'm a part of .. Canine Epilepsy Resource Center & Home of the Epil-K9 List You can join their list, and you can post to the list and ask questions.
Without the list and these people, Tuck and I would be stuck in so many ways... about food, about meds... you name it.
I highly suggest you join.

Also, now that I'm awake and not just before bed lol.... Just to point out, grains create "heat" in the body... and for epi's heat is a big no-no... it adds fuel to the already hot seizure body.

Like i mentioned, Taurine is a very good important supplement. Also, before i forget to write it again... High amounts of Taurine are found in Beef Heart... Which should be fed often to an epi. Tucker had more control than usual when he got beef heart regularly.

Also, if your pup seizes more in the middle of the night, look into melatonin. I have tried this with Tuck, it did prevent him from seizing between 1am and 4am... but then he started seizing when i wasn't home.

If you ever need help or have questions, PM me.... I have researched so heavily into this horrible disease. Although it is incurable, it is manageable. 

When i was at Tucker's neuro appointment, i made a point of asking her what the future holds...
she says, Tuckers seizures won't go away, all we can do is manage it... as tuck ages, we will lose control over his seizures again and his meds will probably need to be changed.
Also... as Tucker ages, his seizures will become harder to stop, last longer, and inevitably.... become more violent and the partials may evolve into grand mal's.

But... Tucker is a dock dog, he's been a dock dog for 3 years, last year his epilepsy took him out of many events. He would seize the night before an event and become so tired the next day that it'd be like i was pushing him.
But now that we can control, have the right meds... Tuck is just flying  His concentration is better, his focus and he is driven!
At our events, we also promote awareness for epilepsy. Many people at events cannot believe that Tucker is epileptic.

Anyway, i ramble.... but... you are not alone. And even though your pup is very well controlled.. we always worry if the monster will rear its ugly head.
If you have the time or are curious about the group i gave the link for, join.... talk to other epi parents


----------

